# Convert HDMI Audio from 7.1 to 5.1 or Two Channel Stereo



## Reaper

My setup has 4 HDMI sources (Dish, Roku, Apple TV, and a Sony Blu-ray player) routed through a monoprice 8x1 HDMI switch and then into a powered 1x2 HDMI splitter. One of the split HDMI cables runs to my AV receiver and then into the main TV. This setup works perfectly because my receiver handles 7.1 audio.

Everything I described above is in my main TV room.

The second split HDMI cable runs to my bedroom and into a second TV. The problem here is that the 7.1 audio source, usually the Blu-ray player, doesn't downmix to 5.1 surround or stereo, and the TV loses audio tracks - including the primary center channel.

I've checked the Blu-ray player and there are no audio out settings that would seem to help. I've also checked the TV's audio in settings and, again, there are no settings that would seem to help.

So here's my question: does anyone know of an HDMI to HDMI digital converter that will convert 7.1 audio to 5.1 Dolby Surround or to two channel stereo?

I think the other option would be using a soundbar, but I really want to take a minimalistic approach in my bedroom.

Thanks for your hoped-for feedback!


----------



## Cholly

http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Analog-Converter-Digital-Extractor/dp/B008LOIKX6/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1380482587&sr=8-15&keywords=roku+audio+player&tag=pricrevi0e-20


----------



## Reaper

Thanks Cholly. I was excited to see this but, unfortunately, it isn't exactly what I was looking for because the audio signal is not modified on the HDMI out, it's only modified on the optical/RCA outputs.

I'll have to check my TV's audio inputs to see if optical audio is supported. If so, that would be the ticket. If not, this device would still make using an inexpensive soundbar possible. Thanks again!


----------



## GregLee

Maybe you could get another AVR for the bedroom TV? There would be no reason, ordinarily, for a TV to downmix an HDMI signal, because it can just signal over HDMI that it is only a stereo device, or a 5.1 device, and then it's up to the producer ot the HDMI signal to send over HDMI only the type of signal that the TV can play. It's not the player's responsibility to downmix, it's the producer's.


----------

